# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Tampereen raitiovaunuhavaintoja 2022

## killerpop

Torstaina 20.1. on Turtolassa ollut onnettomuudeksi luokitelty episodi, jolloin kolmosella ajellaan Hervannan sisäistä linjaa ja joitakin vuoroja keskustassa. Turtolassa oli (kartan mukaan) jumissa vaunut #7 ja #17 mutta tätä kirjoittaessa ilmeisesti tulppa on auennut ja #17 on jo matkalla keskustaa kohti.

----------


## nickr

> Torstaina 20.1. on Turtolassa ollut onnettomuudeksi luokitelty episodi, jolloin kolmosella ajellaan Hervannan sisäistä linjaa ja joitakin vuoroja keskustassa. Turtolassa oli (kartan mukaan) jumissa vaunut #7 ja #17 mutta tätä kirjoittaessa ilmeisesti tulppa on auennut ja #17 on jo matkalla keskustaa kohti.


Aamulehden uutisen mukaan ratikka oli _melkein_ törmännyt jalankulkijaan, ja tämän vuoksi liikenne oli noin tunnin poikki Hervannan ja Kalevan välillä. Mitä ihmettä? Nytkö saadaan läheltä piti -tilanteestakin tunnin katkos aikaiseksi? https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008554361.html

Uutisessa ei kerrota, oliko jalankulkija ylittänyt kiskoja mistä sattuu vai suojatietä pitkin (tai nyt kun tarkemmin miettii, niin en ole varma onko siellä Turtolan pysäkillä edes suojatietä vai vain jokin ylityspaikkaratkaisu). Keskustan alueella vaan näkee huolestuttavan usein, kuinka ratikka kilkattaa kelloja ja painaa suojateistä läpi "minä en ainakaan väistä" -asenteella. Jotkut ratikkakuskit eivät selvästikään ymmärrä Hämeenkadulla suojateiden ja ylityspaikkojen eroa.

----------


## toson

Tamperelainen oli pelästynyt Rait-Sikaa ja anpulanssi oli tilattu tarkistamaan uhrin tila.Järkytys suuri.Ei ollut ennen nähnyt mitään näin erikoista

----------


## Bussimies

Aamulehden päivitetyn uutisen mukaan läheltä piti-tilanteen aiheutti huppu päässä ja kuulokkeet korvilla raitiotietä ylittämään lähtenyt henkilö. Näitä tapauksia näkee nykyisin aivan liian usein. Helsingissäkin olen todistanut useampaa vastaavaa tilannetta.

----------


## killerpop

TRO #08 on saanut näemmä Moovy-mainosteippauksen, itsellä ensihavainto tänään 29.1.2022 linjalta 3.

Muutenhan mainosteippejä on lähinnä nähty vaunujen #03, #04, #05 ja #06 kesken, mutta nyt on korkattu myös aiemmin mainoksista neitseellinen vaunu.

----------


## killerpop

Ja lisää mainosvaunuja, nyt TRO #20 on saanut päällensä vihreän Fennian mainoksen ja itselle esittäytyi uudessa asussaan tänään 5.2. ensikertaa linjalla 1.
Liekö meillä nyt ennätysmäärä mainosvaunuja samanaikaisesti liikkeellä, kun #03 on edelleen Tampereen teipeissä, #04 VTS-kotien, #05 oli vielä muutama päivä sitten Tunin väreissä, #08 Moovyn. #06:sta ei olekaan tuoretta havaintoa, onko edelleen Ratinan asussa. Ja melkeinhän mainosvaunuksi voisi laskea taideratikan #18, onhan se poikkeavassa ilmeessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja melkeinhän mainosvaunuksi voisi laskea taideratikan #18, onhan se poikkeavassa ilmeessä.


Tuo kai nyt on kuitenkin #19?

----------


## killerpop

> Tuo kai nyt on kuitenkin #19?


Mjoo, ulkomuistista ku näitä heittelee niin käy miten käy. Ja vahvistus hetki sitte että se #05 on edelleen Tuni.

Ei taida missään olla kuukausitasolla mitään näppärää listausta mistä näkis mainosvaunujen kulloisetkin mainostajat? Osa kun vaihtui alkuaikoina sangen tiheästi.

----------


## 339-DF

Onpa sääli, että noita mainosvaunuja on noin paljon. Eikö niiden määrää säädellä mitenkään?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö niiden määrää säädellä mitenkään?


Riippuu siitä mitä tarkoitat säätelyllä. TRO taitaa itse saada kokomainosvaunujensa mainostulot, jolloin kukaan ulkopuolinen ei säätele niiden määrää, mutta TRO päättää tietysti itse, paljonko antaa mainosfirman myydä (tai olla myymättä) mainoksia.

----------


## Bussimies

> Ei taida missään olla kuukausitasolla mitään näppärää listausta mistä näkis mainosvaunujen kulloisetkin mainostajat? Osa kun vaihtui alkuaikoina sangen tiheästi.


Tällaista epävirallista listaa olen ylläpitänyt omaksi iloksi. Voipi sen kai tännekin jakaa:

mainosvaunut:
TRO05 22.3.2021xx.5.2021 Punamusta (puna-musta-puna)
TRO05 10.5.20218/2021 Säästöpankki (vaaleansininen)
TRO05 11.8.202111/2021 Tampereen yliopisto (tummansininen/violetti)
TRO05 11/2021xx Tampereen yliopisto (tummansininen/violetti, uusi teippaus)

TRO04 29.3.20217/2021 Lähitapiola (vaaleansininen)
TRO04 2.8.202110/2021 Tampereen Sähkölaitos (pinkki)
TRO04 1.11.2021xx VTS Kodit (vihreä)

TRO06 8.4.20216/2021 Lujakoti (punainen)
TRO06 28.6.20217/2021 Fortum (vaaleansini-vihreä liukuväri)
TRO06 2.8.202110/2021 Tampereen Sähkölaitos (pinkki)
TRO06 5.11.2021xx Ratina (punainen)

TRO08 29.1.2022xx Moovy (vaaleansininen)

TRO20 5.2.2022xx Fennia (vihreä)

kaupunkimarkkinointi:
TRO03 17.8.2021xx Tampereen kaupunki (sini-puna-vihreä liukuväri)

taideratikka:
TRO19 7.12.2021xx The Glow (Mari Hyde) 

Päivämäärät ovat ensimmäisiä havaintoja joko livenä tai kuvalähteistä, jos sellainen olemassa. Muutoin kuukausitasolla.

----------


## killerpop

> Tällaista epävirallista listaa olen ylläpitänyt omaksi iloksi. Voipi sen kai tännekin jakaa:


No tämähän oli suorastaan mahtava listaus. Päivätason seurantaan on aika vaikea päästä, hyvä jos edes viikkotasollekaan. Koitin visualisoida (myös ppäävärien osalta) tätä hieman aikajanaksi taulukkolaskentaohjelmalla ja lopputulos linkissä https://bussikirjasto.fi/TROMainokset.pdf

Tokihan näiden lisäksi on myös ollut Lajinsa ensimmäinen, mutta ei nyt viitsi porautua niin kauas.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:26 ----------




> Onpa sääli, että noita mainosvaunuja on noin paljon. Eikö niiden määrää säädellä mitenkään?


Liekö alkuperäinen tavoite ollut että kerrallaan olisi kolme vaunua mainosteipattuina, vuoden takainen Aamulehden artikkeli antaa näin ymmärtää https://www.aamulehti.fi/talous/art-2000007876795.html
No edelleen ollaan tilanteessa, että selvästi yli puolet kalustosta on jotain muuta kuin mainosväritteisiä. Jo valittu synkkä perusväritys lisää tavallaan näiden mainosvaunujen kiehtovuutta, ainakin jos ne on toteutettu tyylikkäästi. Toivottavasti mainostajilla on rohkeutta käyttää useampia värejä ja edes jotain mielikuvitusta kun suunnittelevat näitä teippauksia.

Kieltämättä ne tyylikkäimmät mainokset vielä tuntuu odottavan itseään, positiivisesti on kuitenkin erottunut ainakin omaan silmään Tampere.Finland ja VTS-kodit värien monipuolisuudella, Tampereen sähkölaitos onnistui myös pohjavärillään. Toivottavasti jossain vaiheessa myös Helsingin kaupunki ostais mainospintaa teippauttamalla yhden vaunun vastaamaan Helsingin vihreäkeltaista ratikkaa  :Smile: 

Fennian mainosväreissä oleva #20 jatkaa taas apeuslinjalla.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:47 ----------

Ja tänään 6.2. TRO #11 (taas neitseellinen vaunu) oli mainosteupeissä mainostan jotain MAKINEN MIRACLES

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:44 ----------

Huonosta mainostamisesta hyvä esimerkki, olikin #11 MAKING MIRACLES ja kaiketi mainostajana 2022.iihfworlds.com

----------


## Bussimies

> No tämähän oli suorastaan mahtava listaus. Päivätason seurantaan on aika vaikea päästä, hyvä jos edes viikkotasollekaan. Koitin visualisoida (myös ppäävärien osalta) tätä hieman aikajanaksi taulukkolaskentaohjelmalla ja lopputulos linkissä https://bussikirjasto.fi/TROMainokset.pdf
> 
> Tokihan näiden lisäksi on myös ollut Lajinsa ensimmäinen, mutta ei nyt viitsi porautua niin kauas.
> 
> ---
> 
> Liekö alkuperäinen tavoite ollut että kerrallaan olisi kolme vaunua mainosteipattuina, vuoden takainen Aamulehden artikkeli antaa näin ymmärtää https://www.aamulehti.fi/talous/art-2000007876795.html
> No edelleen ollaan tilanteessa, että selvästi yli puolet kalustosta on jotain muuta kuin mainosväritteisiä.


Mainio visualisointi! Ja juu, Lajinsa ensimmäisen (TRO01 23.5.202011/2020) voisi tuohon tietysti perustellusti lisätä.

Mainosvaunuja piti tosiaan olla kerrallaan kolme (+yksi kaupunkimarkkinointiin ja yksi taideratikaksi), joten yllätyksenä tuli näiden tämänhetkinen suuri määrä. Voisiko kyseessä olla mainossopimusten osittain limittäinen päättymisaika, ja vaunut 0406 palautuisivat takaisin punaisiksi lähiaikoina? 

Päivittäisessä liikenteessä on 15 vaunua, joten niistä 8 kpl jossain muussa kuin omassa värityksessään on kyllä mielestäni liikaa. Tosin mainosvaunuista kaikki eivät välttämättä ole samanaikaisesti liikenteessä, joten olisiko tässä sitten varauduttu siihenkin että osa on huollossa? No, silkkaa spekulointia.

----------


## EVhki

> Mainio visualisointi! Ja juu, Lajinsa ensimmäisen (TRO01 23.5.202011/2020) voisi tuohon tietysti perustellusti lisätä.
> 
> Mainosvaunuja piti tosiaan olla kerrallaan kolme (+yksi kaupunkimarkkinointiin ja yksi taideratikaksi), joten yllätyksenä tuli näiden tämänhetkinen suuri määrä. Voisiko kyseessä olla mainossopimusten osittain limittäinen päättymisaika, ja vaunut 0406 palautuisivat takaisin punaisiksi lähiaikoina? 
> 
> Päivittäisessä liikenteessä on 15 vaunua, joten niistä 8 kpl jossain muussa kuin omassa värityksessään on kyllä mielestäni liikaa. Tosin mainosvaunuista kaikki eivät välttämättä ole samanaikaisesti liikenteessä, joten olisiko tässä sitten varauduttu siihenkin että osa on huollossa? No, silkkaa spekulointia.


Yksi mieleen tuleva vaihtoehto on myös ihan vain suuri kysyntä mainoksille yhdistettynä rahantarpeeseen.

----------


## killerpop

#06 näyttäisi olevan vapautettu mainostehtävistä. Voi olla jo aikaa sitten, tosin ainakin toisella kyljellä oli vielä pieni kolmikulmainen pala ilmeisesti Ratinan aikaisesta teippauksesta muistuttamassa eletystä elämästä. Ajelee tänään 7.2. linjaa 3.

----------


## killerpop

Ja myös #04 kulki mainoksettomana torstaina 10.2.

----------


## Bussimies

> Ja myös #04 kulki mainoksettomana torstaina 10.2.


Spekulaationi mainossopimusten limittäisyydestä näyttäisi osuneen oikeaan  :Wink:  Josko tuo mainosvaunujen määrä olisi siis jatkossakin kolme. (Tietysti Santalahden/Lentävänniemen jatkojen valmistuessa määrä noussee.)

----------


## killerpop

> Spekulaationi mainossopimusten limittäisyydestä näyttäisi osuneen oikeaan  Josko tuo mainosvaunujen määrä olisi siis jatkossakin kolme. (Tietysti Santalahden/Lentävänniemen jatkojen valmistuessa määrä noussee.)


Menipä se hyvinkin, sillä myös #05 ajeli tänään 12.2. ilman mainoksia. Eipä niitä mainosvaunuja sitten olekaan enää kovin suurta määrää.

----------


## logiopiskelija

*Auto jumissa Etelä-Hervannan ja Hervantajärven välillä, ratikka kääntyy Hermiassa.*

Joo, mikäköhän tilanne mahtanut olla. Kolmoset Hervantaan päin ainakin aamulla kulkivat kilvillä 3 Hervannan kampus

Samalla tuli uutena myös tämä infonäytöissä näkyvä 3/4 ruudusta peittävä punainen banneri.

----------


## 339-DF

> *Auto jumissa Etelä-Hervannan ja Hervantajärven välillä, ratikka kääntyy Hermiassa.*
> 
> Joo, mikäköhän tilanne mahtanut olla. Kolmoset Hervantaan päin ainakin aamulla kulkivat kilvillä 3 Hervannan kampus
> 
> Samalla tuli uutena myös tämä infonäytöissä näkyvä 3/4 ruudusta peittävä punainen banneri.


Tuohan on hienoa, jos vaunujen kilvet pystyvät lennosta näyttämään senhetkistä päätepysäkkiä. Esim. Lontoossa ja Zürichissä on näin, eli jos poikkeusreitille mennään, kilvet ovat heti oikeat ml. määränpäät ja tulevien pysäkkien näytöt.

Onko Hervannan kampus ihan normaali pysäkki? Mikä sen varikkohaaralla olevan käyttämättömän pysäkin nimi on? Tehtiinkö siihen lopulta edes laituria? Mietin tässä, että missä ne vaunut konkreettisesti kääntyivät paluusuuntaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Äkkiä voisi ajatella, että Atomipolulla on tehty kolmiokääntö. Sitä lähin vakipysäkkihän on Hervannan kampus. Enpä ehtinyt seuraamaan livedatasta, missä käännyttiin oikeasti, mutta Atomipolun raiteita ja sen ja Insinöörinkadun vaihteita varmasti pystyttäisiin hyödyntämään tuollaisissa tilanteissa.

----------


## logiopiskelija

> *Auto jumissa Etelä-Hervannan ja Hervantajärven välillä, ratikka kääntyy Hermiassa.*
> 
> Joo, mikäköhän tilanne mahtanut olla. Kolmoset Hervantaan päin ainakin aamulla kulkivat kilvillä 3 Hervannan kampus
> 
> Samalla tuli uutena myös tämä infonäytöissä näkyvä 3/4 ruudusta peittävä punainen banneri.


_Tämä tapaus oli siis maanantaina._

Itse en ainakaan Hermiassa ole pysäkkimerkkejä nähnyt, mutta laituri kyllä muistaakseni näkyy olevan. Tämän jälkeen raiteet yhdistyvät yhdeksi raiteeksi.

----------


## Bussimies

> Onko Hervannan kampus ihan normaali pysäkki? Mikä sen varikkohaaralla olevan käyttämättömän pysäkin nimi on? Tehtiinkö siihen lopulta edes laituria? Mietin tässä, että missä ne vaunut konkreettisesti kääntyivät paluusuuntaan.


Hervannan kampus on linjan 3 toiseksi viimeinen pysäkki ennen Hervantajärven päätepysäkkiä. Hervannan kampuksen pysäkin jälkeen on kolmioraide varikkohaaralle, eli Atomipolun kautta Hermiankadulle. Hermiankadun pysäkille toteutettiin pysäkkilaiturit ja kaiteet, mutta pysäkkikatoksia sille ei asennettu. Pysäkkivarauksen nimi on Hermia. Pysäkkivarauksen jälkeen rata muuttuu yksiraiteiseksi, ja tuossa kohdassa vaunut kävivät kääntymässä takaisin paluusuuntaan.




> Äkkiä voisi ajatella, että Atomipolulla on tehty kolmiokääntö. Sitä lähin vakipysäkkihän on Hervannan kampus. Enpä ehtinyt seuraamaan livedatasta, missä käännyttiin oikeasti, mutta Atomipolun raiteita ja sen ja Insinöörinkadun vaihteita varmasti pystyttäisiin hyödyntämään tuollaisissa tilanteissa.


Facebookin Ratikka Tampereelle -ryhmässä oli erään käyttäjän kuva vaunun maanantaisesta kääntötilanteesta Hermiankadun pysäkin kohdalla. Voisi olettaa, että vaunut käytiin kääntämässä Hermiankadulla myös siitä syystä, että Insinöörinkatu on sekaliikennekatu, jossa ei saa ajaa normaalia kulkusuuntaa vastaan. Kolmiokääntö ei oletettavasti tästä syystä tule kyseeseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Voisi olettaa, että vaunut käytiin kääntämässä Hermiankadulla myös siitä syystä, että Insinöörinkatu on sekaliikennekatu, jossa ei saa ajaa normaalia kulkusuuntaa vastaan. Kolmiokääntö ei oletettavasti tästä syystä tule kyseeseen.


Tosin tuossa tilanteessa vastakarvaan ei olisi ollut tarvetta ajaa kuin vaunun mitta Atomipolun risteyksestä etelään vaihteiden taakse. Poikkeustilanteissa tuon ei olettaisi olevan maata mullistava juttu. Toki jos tilanne on jatkunut pidempään, niin tuonkin välttäminen on tavallaan ollut perusteltua. Ja tietenkin kolmiokäännössä kuljettaja joutuu siirtymään ohjaamosta toiseen kaksi kertaa.

---------- EDIT: lisätty uusi näkökohta klo 09:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:28 ----------

Jatkan sen verran, että Atomipolun raide on lyhyt eikä siinä mielessä kovin optimaalinen laajemmalle vekslailuille häiriötilanteissa tiheän liikenteen aikaan. Häiriötilanteissa liikenne helposti ketjuuntuu. Periaatteessa voisi syntyä riski, että kolmiokääntöön pääseviä vaunuja jonottaisi useampi Insinöörinkadulla, mikä ei varmasti ole toivottava tilanne sekään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

19.2.2022

Mainosvaunuja oli kovasti liikenteessä linjalla 3 tänään 19.2.2022. Koska mainoksista maksetaan, niiden tietenkin pitää näkyä. Päivän kuvissani näkyvätkin mm. TRO08, TRO11 ja TRO20. Tampereen kaupunkia markkinoiva TRO03 oli niin ikään linjalla 3. Linjalla 1 puolestaan ei-punaisena vaununa kulki taidevaunu TRO19.

----------


## killerpop

> 19.2.2022
> Koska mainoksista maksetaan, niiden tietenkin pitää näkyä.


Siinä mielessä linja 1 olisi se optimaalisin reitti mainosvaunulle ja näkyisi asiakkaille vähintään tuplaten kolmosiin nähden.

----------


## killerpop

Tavallaan käänteinen havainto lauantaiaamulta 26.2.  vaunuja ei näkynyt, joten ei havaittavaa. Syy löytyikin Hervannan päästä, jossa TRO #17 on Aamulehden uutisen perusteella liukastellut kiskoilta pois https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/art-2000008644693.html

----------


## klt-tammerfors

Ovatko muut huomanneet Tampereen Ratikoiden päädyissä Ukrainan lipun värisiä lintuja?

----------


## killerpop

Ei varsinainen havainto vaan ihan Ylen uutinen: taas on ratikka liukastellu kiskoilta https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12348977

----------


## killerpop

Näemmä myös TRO #03 on riisuttu Tamperetta mainostavista mainosteipeistä. Ja tilalle tullut TRO #10, jonka sanoma on "TAMPERE. HOME OF HOCKEY"

Molemmista itselläni ensihavainnot tänään 13.3.2022

----------


## klt-tammerfors

Perustuuko Tampereen ratikassa pysäkkikuulutukset aika- vai sijaintitietoon?
Nyt tällä hetkellä istun TRO17 ja kuulutukset tulevat vasta pysäkiltä lähdettäessä.

----------


## nickr

> Perustuuko Tampereen ratikassa pysäkkikuulutukset aika- vai sijaintitietoon?
> Nyt tällä hetkellä istun TRO17 ja kuulutukset tulevat vasta pysäkiltä lähdettäessä.


Katselin äsken TRO #17:n pallukkaa Nysse-sovelluksesta, ja kovin harvakseltaan näytti sijainti päivittyvän. Eli ilmeisesti kyseisessä vaunussa on siinä jotain ongelmaa, joka sitten haittaa kuulutuksiakin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ajolankavaurion takia vaunut eivät päässeet liikkumaan Sammonaukiolla tiistaina aamulla 5.4. Linja 1 jäi kokonaan ajamatta, suurin osa linjasta 3 myös. Kolmosta ajettiin Hervantajärven ja Turtolan välillä kolmella vaunulla (datan mukaan #TRO04, TRO11 ja TRO16). Häiriö jatkuu tätä kirjoitettaessa. Korvaavia busseja käytössä. Tamperelaisen artikkeli.

----------


## Bussimies

> Ajolankavaurion takia vaunut eivät päässeet liikkumaan Sammonaukiolla tiistaina aamulla 5.4. Linja 1 jäi kokonaan ajamatta, suurin osa linjasta 3 myös. Kolmosta ajettiin Hervantajärven ja Turtolan välillä kolmella vaunulla (datan mukaan #TRO04, TRO11 ja TRO16). Häiriö jatkuu tätä kirjoitettaessa. Korvaavia busseja käytössä. Tamperelaisen artikkeli.


Linjalla 3 liikenne on käynnistynyt koko osuudellaan uudelleen klo 13.45, joskin vuorovälit ovat edelleen varsin epäsäännöllisiä. Kova lumipyry on kinostanut lunta liikennekatkon aikana kiskoille ja pysäkeille, mikä on hidastuttanut liikennöinnin aloittamista uudelleen. Toistaiseksi (klo 17.30 maissa) linja 1 on edelleen poikki. Bussilinja 18R korvaa ratikkaa.

Somelähteiden perusteella Sammonaukiolla jumissa oli Hervannan suuntaan ajanut vaunu TRO17 ja keskustan suuntaan mentäessä vaunu TRO05. Ensin mainittu tukki muuta liikennettä Teiskontien suuntaan ennen kuin se hinattiin varikolle.

----------


## killerpop

Mahtaako tuo ykkösen liikenne käynnistyä lainkaan muutamaksi tunniksi, tuskin. Vielä aiemmin reittiopas optimistisesti kertoi, että klo 17 alkais ehkä neljän vaunun liikenne mutta nyttemmin taas kaikki on peruttuja yöhön asti.

----------


## Bussimies

> Mahtaako tuo ykkösen liikenne käynnistyä lainkaan muutamaksi tunniksi, tuskin. Vielä aiemmin reittiopas optimistisesti kertoi, että klo 17 alkais ehkä neljän vaunun liikenne mutta nyttemmin taas kaikki on peruttuja yöhön asti.


Ei näköjään käynnisty. Linja korvataan loppupäivänkin ajan busseilla:

https://twitter.com/TampereRatikka/s...59013119791105

----------


## killerpop

> Tällaista epävirallista listaa olen ylläpitänyt omaksi iloksi. Voipi sen kai tännekin jakaa:
> TRO08 29.1.2022xx Moovy (vaaleansininen)
> TRO20 5.2.2022xx Fennia (vihreä)


Ja vielä 27.4. nämä kumpikin ovat edelleen samoissa mainosteipeissä. #08 jo yli 12 viikkoa ja #20 on muutaman päivän vajaa. Joko kohta nähtäisiin uusia teippauksia?
Sikäli kun numerot ja nimet eivät mitään sano, niin väsäsimpä vaunukohtaisen gallerian

----------


## killerpop

Ja niinhän siinä kävi että TRO #07 on nyt saanut Pepsi Max -mainokset. Ensihavainto itselläni tänään 30.4.2022

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja niinhän siinä kävi että TRO #07 on nyt saanut Pepsi Max -mainokset. Ensihavainto itselläni tänään 30.4.2022


Vai että musta rasse. Onpa erinomainen idea. No, onneksi ei ole marraskuu.

Saa nähdä koliseeko pelti.

----------


## killerpop

Ja #08 oli siivottu Moovyn mainoksista, kun oli linjalla 1.5.

----------


## EVhki

> Ja niinhän siinä kävi että TRO #07 on nyt saanut Pepsi Max -mainokset. Ensihavainto itselläni tänään 30.4.2022


Onko muuten tuo rauhankyyhky siellä Tampereella laajemminkin käytössä vai onko mainostajan juttu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko muuten tuo rauhankyyhky siellä Tampereella laajemminkin käytössä vai onko mainostajan juttu?


Se on kaikissa vaunuissa.

----------


## killerpop

TRO #17 kantaa nyt keltapohjaista Tullintorin mainosasua, ensihavainto yllättäen jälleen lauantaina 7.5.2022. Samaisena päivänä vielä #20 ajeli Fennian teipeissä, liekö viimeisiä päiviään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> TRO #17 kantaa nyt keltapohjaista Tullintorin mainosasua, ensihavainto yllättäen jälleen lauantaina 7.5.2022. Samaisena päivänä vielä #20 ajeli Fennian teipeissä, liekö viimeisiä päiviään.


Nuo samat näin liikenteessä perjantaina 13:s päivä toukokuuta. Kaiken kaikkiaan muissa kuin TRO:n tiilenpunaisissa väreissä ratikoita oli mielestäni paljon, kun sellaisia näin peräti kuusi vaunua. Liikennettä hoidetaan 15 vaunulla. Kuvia alkaen tästä.

----------


## killerpop

TRO #19 on näemmä saanut uuden taideasun. Ylekin oli tehnyt siitä uutisen https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12460237
Joka tapauksessa tänään ykkösellä ja nyt alkaa tehdä siirtoajoa linjaa 3 pitkin Pyynikintorilta.

Ylen uutisessa kuvatekstissä kyllä mainitaan Nyt liikenteeseen lähtevä ratikka on järjestyksessä toinen. mutta kyllä tuo on yksi ja sama ratikka.

Illan pimeydessä

----------


## killerpop

TRO #06 on saanut yllensä jälleen mainospintaa,  nyt se mainostaa jälleen Ratinan kauppakeskusta.

----------


## Eppu

TRO #20 on myös luopunut vihreästä mainosasustaan ja on nyt punainen ilman mainoksia.

----------


## killerpop

> TRO #20 on myös luopunut vihreästä mainosasustaan ja on nyt punainen ilman mainoksia.


Ihmettelisin myös jos #11 ei olisi jo riisuttu mainoksistaan. Kisat oli jo, joten ei ole järin ajankohtainen. #10 toki oli vielä tänäänkin Home of hockey, mutta sitähän Tampere on ollut aina.

----------


## killerpop

> Ihmettelisin myös jos #11 ei olisi jo riisuttu mainoksistaan. Kisat oli jo, joten ei ole järin ajankohtainen. #10 toki oli vielä tänäänkin Home of hockey, mutta sitähän Tampere on ollut aina.


Itse itselleni vastaten, #11 jatkaa mainosvaununa. Mitä lie mainostaakaan, ainakin teksteissä esiintyi TAMPERE FOR CREATIVE PEOPLE

----------


## jiipeehoo

OT: Vähän aikaa sitten (oli varmaan toukokuuta) näin täällä Helsingissä bussissa joulumainoksia. PL:n bussi oli. Eli ei ne aina ole niin ajankohtaisia ne mainokset.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Noista mainosvaunuista vielä sen verran, että ainakin 6.6. TRO10 olikin sitten jo punaisena ajossa. Jäsenen killerpop mainitsema TRO11 näyttää siis nykyään tältä. Sekin kuvattu 6.6.2022. Koko kuvasto on täällä.

----------


## Bussimies

> Itse itselleni vastaten, #11 jatkaa mainosvaununa. Mitä lie mainostaakaan, ainakin teksteissä esiintyi TAMPERE FOR CREATIVE PEOPLE


Tuo 11 on nyt uusi kaupunkimarkkinointivaunu (edellinen oli #10). Mainostaa siis Tamperetta  tai tässä tapauksessa vielä tarkemmin Tampereen taidemuseota. Kussakin vaunumoduulissa on vuoden nuoren taiteilijan, Emma Jääskeläisen, teos.

----------


## killerpop

Ja tänään 27.6. on Tampereella olut muitakin raideliikennehäiriöitä kuin ne jo kaikkien tietoon tulleet pääradan ongelmat. Tälläkin hetkellä Pirkankadulla korjataan ajolankoja Mariankadun ja Pyynikintorin välillä., joten liikenne keskustassa on seis Sammonaukion länsipuolella. Ilmeisesti TRO #19 on viimeinen vaunu joka on päässyt Pyynikintorille, eikä edes kokonaan pysäkille.

Ja olihan tästä uutistakin  https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008910146.html

----------


## Bussimies

> Ja tänään 27.6. on Tampereella olut muitakin raideliikennehäiriöitä kuin ne jo kaikkien tietoon tulleet pääradan ongelmat. Tälläkin hetkellä Pirkankadulla korjataan ajolankoja Mariankadun ja Pyynikintorin välillä., joten liikenne keskustassa on seis Sammonaukion länsipuolella. Ilmeisesti TRO #19 on viimeinen vaunu joka on päässyt Pyynikintorille, eikä edes kokonaan pysäkille.
> 
> Ja olihan tästä uutistakin  https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008910146.html


Liikenne palautunut normaaliksi vajaa pari tuntia sitten. Vikaa oli illalla myös Hervantajärven päässä, joten erilaisia reittivariaatioita on linjalla 3 nähty päivän mittaan useampiakin.

Linjaa 1 korvattiin katkon aikana bussilinjalla 18R.

----------


## nickr

Ja taas tapahtuu: 

*Ratikka hajosi Hämeenkadulla keskellä Tampereen keskustaa  linjalla kolme peruttiin vuoroja*:
https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008911849.html

Uutisessa sanotaan, että rata olisi ollut kokonaan poikki Turtolan ja Hervantajärven välillä noin klo 8-10, mutta kun katson Reittioppaan aikatauluista, niin en löydä koko päivältä yhtäkään perutuksi merkittyä vuoroa. Olen jo aiemmin huomannut saman, ihan kuin Peruttu-merkintä (eli punainen yliviivaus vuoron kohdalla) poistettaisiin jälkikäteen, jotta näyttää että vuoro olisi ajettu. Jos jokin bussivuoro perutaan, niin sen näkee kyllä Reittioppaasta koko päivän ajan.

----------


## tkp

Vihreä poliitikko keksi että tilanteessa on ollut rasismia https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008920279.html

Muistuu mieleen vuosia sitten Vasemmistoliiton Honkasalon tapaus jossa tämä syytti VR:n kondutöörejä rasismista vähän samanlaisessa tilanteessa. Eihän tuossakaan tapauksessa ollut kyse mistään rasismista mutta poliitikoilla tuntuu olevan tarve saada ääntään esille vaikka tekemällä ja keksimällä yhteiskunnallisia ongelmia.

----------


## nickr

Ratikalla on Hämeenkadulla ilmeisesti viime viikon ongelmien takia nyt 10 km/h nopeusrajoitus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikalla on Hämeenkadulla ilmeisesti viime viikon ongelmien takia nyt 10 km/h nopeusrajoitus.


Mitä ongelmia siellä on ollut? Se 20 km/h tuntui jo aivan hirvittävältä matelulta.

----------


## killerpop

> Ratikalla on Hämeenkadulla ilmeisesti viime viikon ongelmien takia nyt 10 km/h nopeusrajoitus.


Mahtaako olla sentään koko kadulla, mutta tosiaan tuossa Tuulensuun ja Metson välisellä osuudella on nyt himmattu vauhtia ihan huolella

----------


## Eppu

> Vihreä poliitikko keksi että tilanteessa on ollut rasismia https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008920279.html
> 
> Muistuu mieleen vuosia sitten Vasemmistoliiton Honkasalon tapaus jossa tämä syytti VR:n kondutöörejä rasismista vähän samanlaisessa tilanteessa. Eihän tuossakaan tapauksessa ollut kyse mistään rasismista mutta poliitikoilla tuntuu olevan tarve saada ääntään esille vaikka tekemällä ja keksimällä yhteiskunnallisia ongelmia.


Tämä onkin vihervasemmistolaispoliitikkojen ykköstavoite: luodaan ongelmia tyhjästä ja perustellaan niillä tarve muuttaa asioita. Myös ilmastohömppä on täysin samaa touhua.

----------


## nickr

> Mitä ongelmia siellä on ollut? Se 20 km/h tuntui jo aivan hirvittävältä matelulta.


Tuossa ylempänä oli jo kaksi mainittu, tässä kolmas: https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008915960.html

Syyksi paljastui helle: https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...008918250.html




> Mahtaako olla sentään koko kadulla, mutta tosiaan tuossa Tuulensuun ja Metson välisellä osuudella on nyt himmattu vauhtia ihan huolella


En ole tosiaan varma, missä kohtaa tuo rajoitus loppuu, mutta eilen kun tulin rautatieasemalta niin ainakin tuntui että koko Hämeenkatu mentiin jotenkin erityisen hitaasti.

----------


## kalle.

Raitiovaunuliikenteessä merkittäviä häiriöitä https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008930765.html

----------


## killerpop

TRO #10 on nyt ilmeisesti ensimmäistä päivää VÄRE-mainosteipeissä linjalla. Kuva tulee viiveellä tuonne ratikkagalleriaan.

----------


## killerpop

> TRO #10 on nyt ilmeisesti ensimmäistä päivää VÄRE-mainosteipeissä linjalla. Kuva tulee viiveellä tuonne ratikkagalleriaan.


Ja semmoinen se

----------


## killerpop

Ja TRO #14 mainostaa nyt ilmeisesti Vapriikin Apinat -näyttelyä. Samana päivänä vielä #07 oli Pepsi Maxina mutta tämän mainossoppari lie ny päättymässä

----------


## killerpop

#07 vapautettu mainosvaatteistaan. Voi olla vapautettu jo aiemmin, mutta ku ei noita tavallisessa asussa olevia bongaa niin helposti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> #07 vapautettu mainosvaatteistaan. Voi olla vapautettu jo aiemmin, mutta ku ei noita tavallisessa asussa olevia bongaa niin helposti.


Ei kovin kauaa aiemmin, kuluvan viikon maanantaina se liikkui vielä tässä asussa.

----------


## nickr

Tänään 19.8. kuorma-auto pudotti ratikan ajolangat varhain aamulla. Liikenne keskeytyi keskustan alueella ja korjaustyöt voivat kestää lauantaihin asti:
https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000009014055.html

Linja 1 ajoi tämän johdosta ainoastaan Kalevan kirkon ja Kaupin kampuksen välillä. Sekin tyssäsi iltapäivällä kahden aikaan, kun ratikka suistui kiskoilta:
https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000009015666.html

Harmitti aluksi, etten päässyt korvaavia linjoja kuvaamaan, mutta poikkeusreittien ja Blockfestien takia keskustassa on nyt sellainen sotku, että ehkä sitä olikin parasta välttää. :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

TRO #09 on nyt saanut UPM:n mainosteipit päälleen. Tämä olikin vielä mainoksista neitseellinen vaunu tähän päivään asti.

----------


## killerpop

Ja kuten melkein tavaksi on tullut, että ensiesiintymiset mainosvaunuilla on juuri lauantaisin, niin TRO #05 on nyt Mehiläinen.

----------


## killerpop

> Ja kuten melkein tavaksi on tullut, että ensiesiintymiset mainosvaunuilla on juuri lauantaisin, niin TRO #05 on nyt Mehiläinen.


Ja samalla vasta huomattu myös että #06 ei ole enää Ratinan teipeissä

----------


## Bussimies

> Ja samalla vasta huomattu myös että #06 ei ole enää Ratinan teipeissä


Tämän havaitsin jo elokuun puolella. Pari-kolme viikkoa sitten, ellen kovin väärin muista.

----------


## killerpop

TRO #07 näyttää mainostavan Mastercardia ja taitaa olla vielä mustempi kuin aiempi Pepsi Max, joka sattumoisin oli saman vaunun teippaus.
Ensihavaintoni vasta tänään maanantaina, useinhan nämä mainosvaunut kyllä jo kolkuttelee lauantaisin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:02 ----------




> TRO #07 näyttää mainostavan Mastercardia ja taitaa olla vielä mustempi kuin aiempi Pepsi Max, joka sattumoisin oli saman vaunun teippaus.
> Ensihavaintoni vasta tänään maanantaina, useinhan nämä mainosvaunut kyllä jo kolkuttelee lauantaisin.

----------


## Bussimies

> TRO #07 näyttää mainostavan Mastercardia ja taitaa olla vielä mustempi kuin aiempi Pepsi Max, joka sattumoisin oli saman vaunun teippaus.
> Ensihavaintoni vasta tänään maanantaina, useinhan nämä mainosvaunut kyllä jo kolkuttelee lauantaisin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:02 ----------


Oma ensihavaintoni eilen sunnuntaina, mutta jos jostain näkisi onko TRO07 ollut liikkellä lauantaina, se vahvistaisi ensiesiintymisen.

----------


## 339-DF

Keskustorilla seisova Valmetin ratikka taitaa saada lähtöpassit. https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/b...0-d283472813da

Enpä osaa jäädä sitä kaipaamaan, hassu se on siinä ollut ja värisävytkin aivan väärät.

----------


## Compact

> Keskustorilla seisova Valmetin ratikka taitaa saada lähtöpassit. https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/b...0-d283472813da
> 
> Enpä osaa jäädä sitä kaipaamaan, hassu se on siinä ollut ja värisävytkin aivan väärät.


Ne värithän ovat mallia 1970-luku. Kaupunki haki tarkkaan sopivan väristä peitetarraa, jolla saatiin "porkkanajunan" värit palautettua silloin keltavihreään vaunuun.
https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/5591455

----------


## 339-DF

> Ne värithän ovat mallia 1970-luku. Kaupunki haki tarkkaan sopivan väristä peitetarraa, jolla saatiin "porkkanajunan" värit palautettua silloin keltavihreään vaunuun.
> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/5591455


Harmaa on hitusen turhan tumma vaikka kohtuu hyvä, mutta punainen sävy on aivan pielessä. Oikeassa sävyssä oli keltaista enemmän kuin tuossa, joka vivahtaa voimakkaammin sinisen suuntaan. Mutta jos tuossa on oltu tarravalmistajan valikoiman armoilla, niin vaikeaa on varmaan ollut löytää oikeita sävyjä.

----------


## Eppu

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000009274205.html

Onpas taas varsinainen ammattilainen ollut ratin takana. Ja kun vielä ilmeisesti insinöörinkadun päästä on mennyt ratikkaväylälle ja päässyt hervantajärven puolelle asti ennen kun matka päättyi jumiin kiskoille. Aikamoinen suoritus kyllä...

----------


## killerpop

Tuossa näemmä Pyynikintorilla seissy tovin #02 kilvissään liikenne keskeytynyt vieressään vaunu #05
Nysse tiesi



> Merkittävä liikennehäiriö: Ratikka 3
> Ratikan 3 palvelu on keskeytetty välillä Pyynikintori- Turtola, Turtola - Pyynikintori

----------


## nickr

> Tuossa näemmä Pyynikintorilla seissy tovin #02 kilvissään liikenne keskeytynyt vieressään vaunu #05
> Nysse tiesi


Siellä oli joku saanut taas autonsa kiskoille. Ja aikaisemmin iltapäivällä linjalla 1 oli liikenne keskeytynyt samasta syystä. 

Mikä itseäni ihmetyttää eniten, on se kuinka hitaasti tieto liikkuu tällaisen tapauksen aikana. Liikenne ehti olla puoli tuntia pysähdyksissä ennen kuin saatiin ensimmäinen tiedote Reittioppaaseen ja pysäkeille. Siinä vaiheessa kun jumiin jäänyttä autoa oltiin jo kovaa vauhtia hinaamassa pois, tuli tiedote että linja 7R alkaa korvamaan ratikkaa. Ehkä noin 10-20 minuuttia myöhemmin auto oltiin saatu pois kiskoilta ja liikenne jatkui normaalisti, siinä sitten ratikka ja 7R ajoivat molemmat Sammonkatua ainakin parikymmentä minuuttia, ennen kuin viimein 19:30 aikoihin saatiin tiedote että tilanne on ohi. Kommunikoidaanko siellä jollain kirjekyyhkyillä, kun yksinkertaisen tiedotteen tekemiseen menee vähintään puoli tuntia?

----------

